# Review TUG on Google!



## TUGBrian (Aug 29, 2017)

https://search.google.com/local/writereview?placeid=ChIJRQvD_drF5YgR8gyKkzYQyGw


this is a direct link to our google places business page, while we have thousands of followers and many reviews on facebook, we have none on Google!

if you would be so kind as to post your review of TUG here, as the more reviews we get...the higher our ranking and the more owners will find us when searching the internet!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 29, 2017)

thank you so much for those of you who have already left reviews!  this is a great community!


----------

